# Lost shipmates



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this site, any Colne Fishing Company ltd crew out there. I sailed with this firm for 10 years as second engineer and chief engineer on St Patrick and St Phillip but lost all contact. 

Just interested to see if I can find any of my previous ship mates.

Johnny Webster (Taffy)


----------

